# The Masters, at Augusta National



## PropilotBW (Apr 8, 2013)

It's Masters Week!
Is anybody going?   If you have had the privelege of attending or plan to attend, post your pics here!
I wish I had a decent camera or general photography knowledge when I went.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm going - remotely.

I'll be watching the online live stream.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 10, 2013)

(Masters Wednesday Bump)

nobody?

How do you like my photos?


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2013)

I was watching the Par 3 Contest today online.

What a beautiful golf course.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 10, 2013)

KmH said:


> I was watching the Par 3 Contest today online.
> 
> What a beautiful golf course.



I was too.  I guess we don't have any golfers on here.  Oh well.  I can't get enough Masters!  The iPad app is awesome, too.   I am rooting for Tiger to win it.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm playing while it's on live. I usually watch the rebroadcast at night and the back 9 live Sunday.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 8, 2014)

One of my favorite times of the year is back!


----------



## Designer (Apr 8, 2014)

These are good shots!


----------



## bogeyguy (Apr 8, 2014)

KmH said:


> I was watching the Par 3 Contest today online.
> 
> What a beautiful golf course.


?? Par 3 contest is tomorrow.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 8, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching the Par 3 Contest today online.
> ...



this is an old thread I dug out of the grave to share another pic.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep - that was a 1 year old post.

When I'm not looking at TPF I'm usually here - World Golf Tour - Free Online Golf Game - Log In
Unfortunately, Augusta National has a use license agreement with EA Sports.

WGT's 18 hole stroke play courses:
*Kiawah Island Resort Ocean Course* (PGA Championship 2012)

British Open venues:
*St Andrews Old Course* (1873, 1876, 1876, 1879, 1882, 1885, 1888, 1891, 1895, 1900, 1905, 1910, 1921, 1927, 1933, 1939, 1946, 1955, 1957, 1960, 1964. 1970, 1978, 1984, 1990, 1995, 2000, 2005, 2010, 2015)
*Royal St. Georges* (1894, 1899, 1904, 1911, 1922, 1928, 1934, 1938, 1949, 1981, 1985, 1993, 2003, 2011)

US Open venues:
*Merion East *(1934, 1950, 1971, 1981, 2013)
*The Olympic Club Lake Course* (1955, 1966, 1987, 1998, 2012)
*Congressional Blue Course* (1964, 1997, 2011)
*Bethpage Black Course* (2002, 2009)
*Oakmont* (2007/2016)
Next month we get the 2014 US Open venue - *Chambers Bay*.
And later this year we get *Pebble Beach Golf Links *(1972, 1982, 1992, 2000, 2010)


----------

